

Choosing a school fiu/nyit - neelakshi

I have a conditional admit from FIU in a specialized course for MS/MIS and an admit in MBA/MIS from NYIT.Could anyone suggest what would be a better school and course to get into?
======
nyit
Congratulations on being admitted to both universities!

This course of study will lead you to an excellent career. I encourage you to
please contact the Office of Graduate Admissions at New York Institute of
Technology to discuss the M.B.A./MIS program in detail. The program's
curriculum is being adapted to meet the current demands of employers, and we'd
love to tell you more about it. For more info, please contact 516.686.7520 or
email nyitgrad@nyit.edu.

Best of luck as you make this important decision.

